# Women over 30 !



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

THIS HAS BEEN WRITTEN BY A MAN..

This is for all you girls 30 years and over.... and for those who are
turning 30, and for those who are scared of moving into their 30's...AND
for guys who are scared of girls over 30!!!!... This was written by Andy
Rooney from CBS 60 Minutes.

Andy Rooney says:

As I grow in age, I value women who are over 30 most of all. Here are
just a few reasons why:

A woman over 30 will never wake you in the middle of the night to ask,
"What are you thinking?" She doesn't care what you think.

If a woman over 30 doesn't want to watch the game, she doesn't sit
around whining about it. She does something she wants to do. And, it's
usually something more interesting.

A woman over 30 knows herself well enough to be assured in who she is,
what she is, what she wants and from whom. Few women past the age of 30
give a damn what you might think about her or what she's doing.

Women over 30 are dignified. They seldom have a screaming match with you
at the opera or in the middle of an expensive restaurant. Of course, if
you deserve it, they won't hesitate to shoot you, if they think they can
get away with it.

Older women are generous with praise, often undeserved. They know what
it's like to be unappreciated.

A woman over 30 has the self-assurance to introduce you to her women
friends. A younger woman with a man will often ignore even her best
friend because she doesn't trust the guy with other women. Women over 30
couldn't care less if you're attracted to her friends because she knows
her friends won't betray her.

Women get psychic as they age. You never have to confess your sins to a
woman over 30. They Always Know.

A woman over 30 looks good wearing bright red lipstick. This is not true
of younger women.

Once you get past a wrinkle or two, a woman over 30 is far sexier than
her younger counterpart.

Older women are forthright and honest. They'll tell you right off if you
are a Jerk if you are acting like one! You don't ever have to wonder
where you stand with her.

Yes, we praise women over 30 for a multitude of reasons. Unfortunately,
it's not reciprocal. For every stunning, smart, well-coiffed hot woman
of 30+, there is a bald, paunchy relic in yellow pants making a fool of
himself with some 22-year-old waitress

Ladies, I apologize. For all those men who say, "Why buy the cow when
you can get the milk for free". Here's an update for you.

Nowadays 80% of women are against marriage, why? Because women realize
it's not worth buying an entire Pig, just to get a little sausage


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

aw thats brilliant Diz thankyou  

it the big 30 for me this yr + there are parts there that are oh so true (not sure bout the red lippy thing  )

xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

does the same hold true if you are approaching 40?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Not sure hun, will try and find out


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> women realize
> it's not worth buying an entire Pig, just to get a little sausage


Too True


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Does it get better or worse when you get over 40


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Love this Dizzi!

Especially 

A woman over 30 will never wake you in the middle of the night to ask,
"What are you thinking?" She doesn't care what you think.


So true


----------



## jini (May 15, 2007)

hey dizzi,

excellent,amazing and very true   give this man a knighthood

love janine xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

That's excellent and I can definately relate to it all. 

I can't remember the last time I asked Dh what he's thinking!   Apart from not caring what he's thinking I've learnt that men rarely think on an emotional level and that he's usually thinking about either; bikes, bikes, bikes, cars, bikes, sex, bikes or sex!! It doesn't go any deeper than that! 

Axxxxx


----------

